# Camouflage



## Relle (Oct 18, 2012)

Oakmoss/Amber


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh wow! That is fabulous. You did an excellent job. I showed this to my sister and she was impressed, too.


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm happy to    (big head here), been wanting to do one for ages and it turned out the way I wanted it, so thats a bonus.The scent is manly, but I love it,think it might be a winner   .


----------



## Kaye (Oct 19, 2012)

Kudos to you  I'm new to soap making world and im so inspired. That is truly art.  Wow


----------



## MsDee (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW! It came out just right.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 19, 2012)

OMG....what a great idea for guy soap....love it!


----------



## Hayley (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, i love it, would be great for us tom boy girls too!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW


----------



## dirrdee (Oct 21, 2012)

that is fantastic!!!  great work on the camo!!!!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 21, 2012)

That is awesome!  I'd better not show it to my husband or he will want me to reproduce it!


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I will have enough trouble trying to do a second one the same and I've got notes  :think:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful that is soooo Mossy Oak Camo :!:  :!:


----------



## cp chick (Oct 31, 2012)

This inspired me to make a camo of my own last night, but it isn't nearly as pretty.  I got a dark and light shade of green and a bright brown, but unfortunately it turned a light salmon color when I added TD.  Too much red.  The men should still enjoy it though.  Scented with pine, cedarwood, frankincense and fir needle.

I do love yours though.  I'll probably try again with better colors.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sistrum (Oct 31, 2012)

That is one good camo job.  It looks just like my friends truck!


----------



## Relle (Oct 31, 2012)

cp chick said:
			
		

> This inspired me to make a camo of my own last night, but it isn't nearly as pretty.  I got a dark and light shade of green and a bright brown, but unfortunately it turned a light salmon color when I added TD.  Too much red.  The men should still enjoy it though.  Scented with pine, cedarwood, frankincense and fir needle.
> 
> I do love yours though.  I'll probably try again with better colors.
> Thanks for the inspiration!



Photos please   , I showed you mine, now you show me yours.


----------



## Relle (Oct 31, 2012)

sistrum said:
			
		

> That is one good camo job.  It looks just like my friends truck!


 
Glad it resembles something   .


----------



## dianne70 (Nov 18, 2012)

This looks excellent    I recently did a camouflage soap too....scented with Bay Rum Fragrance Oil......I love experimenting with different techniques  
Dianne


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, have to make another batch, only 3 left.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea and scent for it.   Looks cool!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 5, 2012)

Relle that is fantastic!


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm happy with Lindy, I have an offcut left over, think I'll use it tonight, I only get the offcuts to use anyway   .


----------

